# Weekly competition 2009-47



## AvGalen (Nov 19, 2009)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) normally a subscript number indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. *U32 *would mean to turn the the U layer and the 2 layers beneath it (3 in total) a half turn. However, this forum doesn't support subscript, so I transform the default notation to "3U2" notation which also means "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1 the new notation is not entirely clear about when to perform a slice/half-turn. I adjusted the scrambles so that no slice-turns are to be performed at the beginning or the end (unless the scramble begins or ends with (0,0))
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 15 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends wednesday/thursday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at wednesday/thursday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R' F' R2 F' R2 U' 
*2. *F2 U' R' F U2 R U' R F2 U' 
*3. *F R2 U2 F' U F R2 U' R' 
*4. *R F U2 R' U R U2 R2 
*5. *F' R U F R2 U' R F2 U 

*3x3x3*
*1. *U L2 D' F2 L2 U F2 D' F2 R2 D2 B' D F2 L' U F2 L2 U' B2 U' 
*2. *D' R2 B2 U2 F2 U2 L2 D2 R' U' B D2 R U' F' L B' R' U' 
*3. *D L2 U' R2 U L2 F2 D' U2 B2 R' U L R2 U B2 F' D R U F 
*4. *U L2 D B2 D2 U L2 R2 U' B2 U R2 B L2 D F' R D F R2 F2 
*5. *D' B2 U2 L2 F2 U' L2 U2 B2 R2 U R D' U' B' D' L2 U F' U2 F 

*4x4x4*
*1. *U' R2 F L2 Rw B Fw F2 L' U' Rw2 U Fw2 L' Uw' L R' Fw2 F2 Rw Fw Rw U2 B2 F L' Rw B' U2 Fw2 F2 L' Rw2 Fw' R' B U Rw' R' B
*2. *Fw U' B2 Uw' B Rw Fw' D2 Uw' B' Fw' L D2 B' Fw2 U F' Rw2 U Rw2 B D F2 L' Uw2 L Rw' R2 U B' L2 F' D2 U2 L2 Rw' Uw2 L' Fw' R'
*3. *D B Rw' Fw2 R' D' F Rw' Uw2 Fw2 R' U' B' Fw2 U' Fw D R B2 D R Uw B' D U' L2 Rw' B2 R2 Fw F2 R B2 F' Uw Rw2 Fw' F R U
*4. *R Uw U' Rw2 R D Uw2 L R2 F2 L' F2 U' B U R' D2 U B' Fw Uw L2 U2 B2 Uw2 B F D2 Fw D2 B2 F2 D' Fw' D' R2 D2 R2 D' Uw2
*5. *B Rw2 B Uw F D2 R Uw B' Fw2 L' Rw' R' B R' B2 U Fw F' Rw' U2 R D B2 U L2 Uw' L' Fw2 Rw' F2 U2 B2 L2 Rw2 R D' B' F' L'

*5x5x5*
*1. *Bw2 L R2 F Rw' D' Lw' Rw' D2 Fw2 F Rw2 F2 D2 Uw2 U' F' Lw' Rw2 R Bw Uw2 Rw Bw' Fw F2 Rw' R U2 Rw2 F' Uw2 Rw2 B Bw' D' Fw' L2 B Bw2 L F2 U2 Lw Rw2 Fw' Dw2 L' Rw Uw Lw' U Fw' Lw2 Rw Dw B2 U' Lw Dw
*2. *Bw2 Fw2 Uw' U Rw' D Bw Fw F' Rw Uw Lw2 Dw' U Rw' F Lw' D Rw' Fw2 Uw F' R Uw' U R2 D Uw2 Lw2 Dw2 Rw' D' U Rw2 U2 F Lw' Uw Rw' Uw Fw' R' Uw2 L Dw' U' Fw' Rw' Bw2 Fw2 D2 R' U' Bw2 Lw' Dw' Bw2 Dw2 F2 U2
*3. *Lw Rw2 D2 U' Rw' Fw2 Uw' Lw U2 Rw D2 U L' Dw2 F D Dw F2 Uw2 Bw' Uw U2 R U L2 Rw' Uw L2 R2 Uw2 Bw2 L' Uw Rw' Bw2 F' Uw L' Rw2 D' Uw F2 L Lw2 R' Bw D2 B' U Bw2 D' Lw R D L' R D' R D L'
*4. *Lw Bw' L F' L D Dw' Uw' Rw F2 Lw' Rw' R2 Dw2 Bw' R2 F Dw2 B' Lw D F' Dw Rw' D2 U B2 F' Lw2 Uw2 Lw' Bw2 Lw Rw2 Dw' Uw2 L2 F Lw2 R2 Dw Rw Fw F2 D' L' D' Uw' U2 Fw2 L2 R D L' Uw2 R Fw2 L Rw' R
*5. *Lw B2 Uw2 F2 D Dw2 F Uw F D' Uw' R F L Lw2 Fw D' Dw2 B' F2 L' Dw Rw2 Bw2 R2 Bw2 Rw Dw2 U F' L' Bw' Fw2 Uw B U' Lw2 R B2 R Bw L' Rw Dw2 F Dw R' D Bw2 Fw' F' Rw2 Dw' Uw B' Rw' B' D Lw' Uw

*6x6x6*
*1. *2F' D' 3U' 2U' 3R U 2L' D L2 2B 2F R' B' 2L 2R' U' B 3F 2U2 F 2U2 2F 2D 2B2 2D 2U 2F' R2 2F 3R2 2B' L2 2L2 D2 3F' U' 2L2 2D2 L 2B' 2U2 F' 2U2 3R 2R' D' 2R' 2B2 2U2 L2 3R' U2 2B 2U 2B2 2D2 2F' D' 3F 3U' 2U' 2L 3R2 R' F' L2 2D 2B' D' 2D L 3U' 2F' 3R' 3F2 2U2 2L' R2 B 2L2
*2. *3R2 2U 3R 3U L' 2F2 2U' R' 2D U' 2F' U 2B2 2F' 2L' R' 3F2 2U2 U' L2 3U2 R 2D B 2B F2 D 2D2 3U' 2U B2 2B D' 3U2 R' F' 2L F' 2R' F 2U' R' 3F 2R' 3U 2B2 2L2 2F 2D' 3U 2U B' 2B' 2F' L' B' 2B' D' L2 B F 3U2 2U2 3F2 2U 2R' 3U2 L 2L2 3R2 B 2F2 D 2U' 3F2 F' R2 3F' 3U U'
*3. *D2 3U' 2U2 U 2R2 3F2 3U' L 2L2 R2 2U 2L' D2 2U2 B' R B 3F R' 2F2 D 2R2 F' 2R' R 3F2 2L2 F 3R2 2U 2L' R 2B2 3F D2 3U2 3R2 3F2 2F' 3U2 B' 2B2 2F 2L2 3F' F' U2 R2 U' B2 3U 2B' F' 2D2 2L2 3R2 2R 2U 2R2 3F' 3R 2F L2 3R2 R2 2F F2 D' B2 D2 2U' U 2B2 3F2 R' 2B' 2F2 3U R2 3U'
*4. *U' 2L2 2B 3U2 U 2L2 3R 2D 3U' 2U2 U 3F U' L' 2L' 2U 2F 2D' 3F 3R R' 3F2 2L2 2B2 3F2 R2 2B2 D' 2F2 U 2R 3F 2D' B 2L' R B' 3F 2F 3R2 2F2 L2 F2 U2 R' 2U B2 2D' 3R' D' 3R 2D' F 2L 2U2 2F' 2L 3R 2R R B D2 B2 2L2 2D' 3U2 2U 3R D R' 2B2 D 2U 3F2 U2 3R' B' 2B2 U' F2
*5. *3F2 R F2 L2 2F2 F2 3U2 3R 3F2 2U' L2 2U2 2F L' 2D' 2R2 D' 2B F2 R2 F' U2 F2 3U 2F2 3R' 2R2 R2 2U2 F 2U2 2R' D' 2L2 3F 2D 3U' F D' 3R' 3F 2R' 2F2 L2 2L 3R 2R2 3F' 3U' 3R' 2D2 2U' 2B 3R 2R' B2 2B' L2 3U 2U2 U 3F2 3U L D2 L2 2R' U2 3F' 2F2 D2 2D 3U' 2U2 L 3R2 D F2 L' D2

*7x7x7*
*1. *3L 2F' L 2U 3R' 2U B' 3L 2F 2R2 2D' 2B2 2R' 2F F 2R B 2F' D2 2U F' 2D2 3U 3B 2U' 2L2 2D' 3U 3F' F2 2D' R2 3D2 3U' 2B F2 L 3L2 3R B 2B 2R' 2F' R' 3U2 3B' 2D2 3B2 3F' R B2 2U' U2 3B2 2D' 3R2 3F' 2U F D2 3D' 3U2 2U U 2B 2U' L2 2L 2R D2 3F2 2L2 3B 3L' 2U' 3B R F' 3U2 R 2U2 L2 B 2R R' 2B2 3U U2 R 2B' 2F' 2L' 3U' B' 3B' 3U 3B2 3F2 3L 3B2
*2. *3R2 R2 3F' 3L' B2 3L B 3F' L2 D' 2U 2L' D 2U' U2 2F' 3R 3D2 3U' 2F' U2 3F2 2F2 2D2 L' 3L2 D2 2U2 R 2B2 3B' U 3R 2B' 3U' 3F L 3U' 2B 2D' 3B' 2F2 2D' F' 2L U 3R' 2F' 2D' 2F' 2L 3D L' U' 3F 2F' 3D' 3B' 3L' 2B2 3B' U2 3B' 3R2 F2 R' 2F U2 B 2B' 3F 2D 3D U B2 2F R 3B' 3F2 3D 3U 3L B 2F2 3U' 3L2 D' L' 2F 3R 2D2 B2 3L 2R2 R B F2 L' 2F' 3R
*3. *R' 3B' 2F' D' F 2D' L' R2 2B F 3D' 2U2 U 3L 3R' 2R2 F 2R2 R2 2D 2F2 3R 3U2 2F 2U 3F' 2L 2R R2 3F2 L' 2R2 2U' 2R' 3B' L2 D 3D 3F F' 2U 3F F 2U F' 2R' B2 2F2 3D' 3B 3L' 3D 3F2 3R2 3F 2D L2 3R' 2R 2D2 B R' D 3U 3R' 2R2 R2 B 2B2 F R' D2 3R 2B' R2 3U' B2 3U B U L2 2L 2U' 2F 2U L2 R F 3L 2U' 2L2 3R' 2R2 2U' U2 3L2 2B2 3L' U2 3B
*4. *B 2B2 R2 3U2 2B2 3B' 2F2 2R' R 2F F D 2F' 2L 3R' 2R' R2 2F R 2D' 2U' B2 2B2 F2 2D2 3D 3B2 U' 3B2 R2 3D B2 2U' 3B L 2R' 2B' 3F2 L' B' 2R2 U 3B2 2U' B' 3L2 B 3U' 2B' U2 B' R2 B 2L 2R 2B R2 B 3U B' F 3R' F2 R 3F 2F2 2U' U 2R D2 3R 2R D 2D2 F' 2R2 B2 2B' L2 3D' 2U L 2U 3L2 3U L' 2B' 3B2 2U2 B' 3F2 2U2 3R2 3D2 U R 3F2 3D2 3F2 2L2
*5. *3R' 2U2 B 2L 3L' 3R2 2R D 2F L 2L2 2U U R2 F' 3R B2 3B 2F' L 3L' 3B' 3R' D L 2L' 2R 3B 3R' 2R 3F' 3R2 R2 3D' 3F F2 3U' 2F2 3L' 2U2 2R 2U' 2B' 3B U2 3L' 3R R U' 2L' 3B F2 3U 3B2 2D B 3D B2 3B' R' 2B' 3F' 2F 3L' R2 2D 2U B' 2D 3L' 3R' 2B' 3R2 3B' 3D2 3L' B 2D2 3R U 2F' R 2B 2U' F' 2L' B L2 3R' 2R R2 2D 3L F2 U2 3L2 2R2 U L2 3B

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 R' F R U F2 R' U2 R' U' 
*2. *U' F2 U' F R U' F2 R F 
*3. *R U F' R' F2 R2 U' F' U2 

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 U F2 U L2 U2 L2 B2 D L2 U' R B' L' F R F U2 F' L2 U 
*2. *B2 D2 R2 D B2 L2 U' L2 R2 U R B U F L2 R B2 L B F' R 
*3. *D U2 R2 F2 D' U' R2 U' B2 U2 R D F L U2 R F' D2 B' F' D2 

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw2 U Fw2 R U2 B' Fw R D2 B D' R' Uw B2 Uw' Rw D2 L Uw' Fw D Uw' U B' Fw' D F' Uw' L2 D L2 Fw' R2 Fw2 F2 D2 Fw F' R Fw
*2. *U' B' D R' D Uw2 Rw U' Rw' D2 B L Fw F L U' B Fw' F' Uw2 U2 F U' L' Rw2 U' F Rw2 U2 F2 Uw L Uw R' B' Fw2 F L Rw D2
*3. *L' D R F' L2 B F2 Rw2 F2 D2 F2 Uw2 Fw2 D' L2 Fw2 Uw2 L' Rw U' R' Fw2 R U2 R2 D' L2 Rw' Uw' Fw' L2 Rw' R' B2 Fw' Rw Fw Uw Fw2 D

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' Bw2 Fw D Rw2 R2 Dw' Uw2 Bw' D2 Lw R2 F' Rw2 D' Uw R' D' Bw2 Lw2 R2 Bw' Rw D2 Uw' B' Lw' F2 Lw2 Fw2 D' Bw' L Fw2 U Fw' Lw' F' Uw' Rw' Uw' Rw2 F2 Lw Dw' U L' Bw' L2 Rw2 R2 Dw' Uw2 Lw Rw' Bw2 Fw2 F2 Rw' U'
*2. *Uw' F L2 D2 Uw2 Bw' R2 Fw Uw' Lw U2 L Fw2 Uw U B' Lw2 Rw' B' Rw B Dw' Lw Rw D2 Bw2 Fw Lw' R' Bw L2 D2 Lw Bw R' D2 Rw U' Bw D' U' Lw2 Fw' U2 B Bw' R2 B2 Fw' D2 Rw2 Fw' Uw2 L' Lw U' Bw2 Rw2 R D2
*3. *Uw2 U2 L' Dw' Rw Dw' U2 B Bw' Lw D' B2 L Lw' R2 D' Dw U' Fw' F R' U' F U Fw Rw2 Bw' Fw' U2 B Bw2 Fw' D Fw2 U' B2 Bw Fw Rw2 B' Bw D2 Lw D' Uw2 Rw2 R' D Bw2 Dw2 Uw' Lw2 Dw' Uw' R Fw' L Bw2 Uw2 R

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 F2 R2 F2 U F2 R2 U' F2 L2 D' L2 B' U2 L U' B U2 B D L 
*2. *U' B2 L2 D' U' B2 D2 R2 B2 U' L' R2 B L D F R B D2 L F2 
*3. *D2 B2 R2 D F2 D' B2 L2 R' D' R B U' R2 F2 D F L U2 R' 
*4. *U B2 L2 F2 U' B2 L2 D U' R F2 R F' R F D2 R D' U F 
*5. *B2 D B2 R2 U2 B2 U L2 F2 L B' D U' R' B' U2 B' D2 B D L2 
*6. *B2 L2 B2 L2 D R2 D2 L2 B2 L2 D B F' L' D2 F' D L2 F' U B 
*7. *R2 F2 U R2 D' B2 L2 B2 R2 F2 R' U2 R' D' B L2 D' B' R' D2 U 
*8. *U B2 R2 D' L2 D2 F2 D F2 L2 U2 R B' D L2 R2 D' L2 F' R2 F 
*9. *B2 R2 U2 F2 U' F2 U L2 R2 F2 R2 F U2 F' L' R2 B' L B' U' F 
*10. *L2 U B2 D F2 L2 R2 D2 R2 U R2 U2 B2 F' L F U' B' U' F2 D2 
*11. *L2 R2 U' B2 R2 D2 F2 R2 U' R2 U F' U2 L U B' U B' U' F L 
*12. *D' F2 R2 U R2 U2 F2 L2 U2 B2 U' R' F D F2 D2 R' U' R2 B' L2 
*13. *B2 U' R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U R2 D' F' D' R2 U2 F' U2 B' L R2 F 
*14. *F2 L2 R2 D U L2 F2 D F2 D F2 L' R U' B2 D2 B' D' U' F D' 
*15. *R2 D U2 B2 D2 L2 U' F2 L2 B2 D2 L U L' D R' B L' D' U' L2 

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *R2 B2 U L2 R2 F2 D U2 L2 R2 B' F D L2 R B' D' L B R2 U' 
*2. *F2 D F2 D' F2 D L2 U' B2 F2 U2 B R U F2 R' F' D B' R F 
*3. *B2 U L2 F2 U R2 F2 D' R2 U2 R2 B' U2 L' B2 U L D F L2 U' 
*4. *D L2 D L2 U2 R2 D U L2 F2 L' U L2 F D2 R D' R B' F2 U2 
*5. *B2 U B2 R2 B2 D B2 U2 R2 U' F U B2 L2 R' B' D2 F2 L' D' L' 

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *F2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U L2 F2 D' R2 F2 U' B U' L2 B U' B2 F D R' 
*2. *L2 U L2 F2 L2 U2 B2 U' L2 B2 U F' D' B F' L D2 U R F U 
*3. *F2 D R2 D2 F2 U B2 R2 U R' U F2 L2 B' U2 L U' B' R' D2 R' 
*4. *U2 R2 D B2 U' L2 U F2 R2 F2 L' F' D2 L F L' U' B' L' R' U' 
*5. *L2 U' F2 R2 D' L2 B2 F2 D2 U' B U' L B R' D L' B' D2 U2 R2 

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *B2 F2 U B2 L2 D' F2 D2 B2 D' R' U' F D F' R2 B2 L B2 U' R' 
*2. *U2 L2 B2 D' R2 F2 D' R2 U' R2 F2 U' F L' D2 B' D B2 F' U F2 
*3. *B2 F2 D' B2 L2 D L2 D B2 R' B2 F2 R F L' B2 F2 L' U2 F2 D' 
*4. *D' R2 D L2 U L2 U' B2 L2 D' L' B U2 R B D' U2 R2 F2 L2 R2 
*5. *L2 R2 B2 D L2 U L2 B2 D U2 B2 L' U2 B U' F' L' U2 F L' R 

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *D2 L2 U' B2 D' R2 F2 U R2 D' F L' B U R' U' L2 B2 D L' U2 

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U F' R F' R' U' R' U2 F' 
*3. *D' B2 U2 B2 L2 R2 U B2 F2 D2 R' U' B' F2 D' L U L' U F' U' 
*4. *Fw R U2 L Rw R B Fw F2 R' Uw' B D' Uw2 U' B Rw' Uw2 Fw L' Uw' U2 L' B2 L2 U2 R Fw2 R' F D Fw L U Fw2 F2 D U B' Fw'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R F2 U' F' U' R2 F U F2 
*3. *F2 R2 U R2 F2 D2 U F U' L B U B2 D F' D' L2 F' R 
*4. *Rw' D' U2 L' Rw2 R2 Fw' F2 R Uw U2 F' D2 Rw F' D' Fw' Rw2 Uw B' Fw' F D2 Uw U' L2 R' B2 Uw' U Rw U Fw' D' Fw2 Rw' U Fw2 U Rw2
*5. *L Bw2 Uw2 R2 Uw' U2 Rw' B' D2 L Bw2 F' D B Dw2 U2 Lw2 Fw' R2 Fw F2 Uw L' D2 Dw U R2 U' B2 D' R2 Bw2 D R2 Uw' F2 Uw' B D2 Dw' Fw' Dw' U Rw2 B' Dw Uw' U2 Fw2 F2 U' R' D2 U' Bw Uw' Rw' Dw2 F2 R

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=2,d=-5 / dUdU u=5,d=0 / ddUU u=6,d=0 / UdUd u=2,d=-2 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=5 / UUdd
*2. *UUdd u=-5,d=-3 / dUdU u=-3,d=5 / ddUU u=0,d=-4 / UdUd u=-3,d=3 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=1 / dUdd
*3. *UUdd u=4,d=-5 / dUdU u=-4,d=-5 / ddUU u=-3,d=1 / UdUd u=3,d=6 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=0 / UddU
*4. *UUdd u=6,d=6 / dUdU u=3,d=-5 / ddUU u=2,d=-3 / UdUd u=-2,d=-2 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=2 / UddU
*5. *UUdd u=-5,d=6 / dUdU u=-1,d=-1 / ddUU u=-3,d=-4 / UdUd u=6,d=1 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=5 / UUUd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*3. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L U' R' U R' L' R' U' R' L' R' U R L R L u' r' l' b 
*2. *R' L' U' L' R U L' R' L B' R' B R' L' U' B u' r l' b 
*3. *U' R U' L U' R' L' R' L' U' L U L B' u b 
*4. *L' R' L R' L R' L' R U' R' L' U L R' B' u r l 
*5. *R U' L U R' L U B' U B L R' L u r b 

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,-4) (1,-5) (-4,5) (-3,0) (-5,4) (-1,2) (0,1) (0,3) (0,2) (3,0) (0,4) (-3,5) (1,1) (0,5) (6,4) (-4,0) (-3,0)
*2. *(0,-3) (3,3) (0,4) (-1,0) (1,5) (-3,0) (-2,4) (4,2) (-4,4) (0,2) (-2,4) (0,4) (-4,5) (-2,0) (0,5) (2,4) (0,0)
*3. *(6,5) (0,-2) (-3,3) (6,3) (6,3) (0,5) (0,4) (-4,0) (-2,3) (0,2) (0,1) (-4,0) (-4,0) (-2,1) (-2,4) (0,5) (2,0)
*4. *(3,-4) (0,-3) (6,0) (-5,1) (-1,2) (-5,1) (-1,0) (0,3) (0,3) (3,0) (0,3) (-3,0) (-3,3) (6,0) (0,2) (-5,3) (-3,4)
*5. *(0,6) (-3,3) (0,3) (0,1) (-2,5) (6,0) (6,0) (-4,3) (-2,0) (6,3) (4,5) (-5,0) (0,5) (0,4) (6,0) (-4,0) (6,1) (0,0)


----------



## Muesli (Nov 19, 2009)

*3x3x3*
Average: 23.82

1. 25.86 
2. 25.58 
3. 22.59 
4. 24.48 
5. 20.58 

(Wrestling with lockup, my cube)


*2X2X2*

Average: 8.94

Individual Times:
1. (10.02) 
2. (6.38)--------Free face for Ortega users.
3. 9.80 
4. 8.11 
5. 8.92


*Magic*

Average: 1.73

1. 1.83 
2. 1.72 
3. 1.69 
4. DNF 
5. 1.66 

*Square-1*

Average: 1:23.81

1. 1:38.58 Parity
2. 1:27.62 Parity
3. (1:53.13) Parity
4. 1:13.07 
5. (46.65) PB by a mile


----------



## mande (Nov 19, 2009)

3x3: 21.30, (43.24), 17.57, 19.68, (16.31) = 19.51
Comment: Massive pop on the second solve. OK average.

2x2: 7.23, (5.38), (7.92), 6.76, 7.05 = 7.01
Comment: Good average, but pretty easy scrambles.

3x3 OH: 42.39, 57.99, (DNF), (37.74), 48.51 = 49.63
Comment: That's more than 10 seconds worse than my last official average. Absolutely hopeless...

3x3 BLD: DNF(2:37.62), 2:29.33, DNF(2:18:80) = 2:29:33
Comment: Third cube was off by 2 flipped edges and 1st cube by 1 flipped edge! I popped an edge during the exec and just put it back immediately. Its the third time this has happened to me, I've never put an edge back correctly.


----------



## Edam (Nov 19, 2009)

_3x3_ - 19.19, (17.18), 19.53, (21.11), 18.83 = *19.18* _eh.. better than i thought it'd be _
_4x4_ - 1:36.58, 1:36.96, (1:21.99), (1:38.03), 1:32.28 = *1:35.27*
_5x5_ - 2:38.71, (2:26.25), (2:39.86), 2:37.86, 2:32.50 = *2:36.36* _new pb's at last, been ages since i've broken any on 5x5. _
_magic_ - (1.25), (1.02), 1.08, 1.11, 1.02 = *1.07*


_234_ - *2:01.61* ooh, so close.. your move pete.


----------



## aronpm (Nov 19, 2009)

3x3x3: 34.63, (35.94), 32.94, (23.88), 35.36 = 34.31
That was alright. I could have done better.

4x4x4: 2:09.80, (2:02.41), 2:34.15, 2:09.06, (2:53.08) = 2:17.67
Would have been a good average if not for the counting sup-2:30. Also the fastest would have been sub-2 if I didn't have an E perm!

5x5x5: DNF, 6:30.90, DNS, DNS, DNS = DNF
I stopped the first solve because the cube was literally falling apart. It was too annoying to turn so I stopped after the second solve. I need to get a V5.

2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 2:53.11
Pretty average relay for me. Was probably a 2:00-40-13 breakdown. At least it was sub-3.

Magic: 1.65, 1.86, 1.63, (DNF), (1.50) = 1.71
Yay I suck.

I would also have done megaminx but I had a power outage and had to stop halfway through a solve.

To do tomorrow night:
3x3x3 BLD: 
FMC:


----------



## Toad (Nov 19, 2009)

*2x2:* (9.54), (5.35), 8.04, 7.99, 7.33 = *7.79*
Quite happy with this... Bring on Bristol 

*3x3:* (21.07), 29.06, (30.64), 26.46, 30.48 = *28.67*
I'M PRETENDING THIS NEVER HAPPENED!! 

*3x3 OH:* (41.88), 43.59, 45.78, 49.99, (52.18) = *46.45*
Nice consistent average... Pleased with this ahead of Bristol 

*4x4:* 2:26.90, 2:43.22, (2:59.40), (2:07.00), 2:46.96 = *2:39.03*
I need a mini QJ before I can get good at this 

*2 - 4 Relay:*


*2x2 BLD:*


*Pyraminx:*


*3x3 FMC:*


----------



## Roy_HK (Nov 19, 2009)

2x2: (2.99) 4.34 (7.56) 6.91 5.05 average:5.43
magic: 1.08 (2.94) 1.08 1.43 (1.00) average:1.20
master magic : 2.53 (3.59) 3.16 3.40 (2.16) average:3.03

just it's cold and i get worse?


----------



## JunwenYao (Nov 19, 2009)

*Junwen Yao：*

-------------
*2x2x2 Cube:*
*1*. *(3.86)*
*2*. 5.81
*3*. 7.94
*4*. *(8.05)*
*5*. 6.05
*Average:6.60*

-------------
*3x3x3 Cube:*
*1*.* (19.00)*
*2*. 21.38
*3*. 19.09
*4*. 19.60
*5*. *(21.41)*
*Average:20.05 * C'mon!~so Bad!

-------------
*4x4x4 Cube:*
*1*. *(1:09.61)*
*2*. 1:19.44
*3*. *(1:21.66)*
*4*. 1:17.88
*5*. 1:12.18
*Average: 1:16.50*

-----------------
*5x5x5 Cube:*
*1*. *(2:33.65)*
*2*. 3:07.91
*3*. 3:10.38
*4*. 2:55.15
*5*. *(3:13.34)*
*Average: 3:04.08*
I konw it's bad.but i 'll be better in next competition!Slowest-part of Edge! HELP ME !!!!
It's not average.

-----------------
*3x3x3 One Handed:*
*1*. *(36.78)*
*2*. 43.66
*3*. 41.78
*4*. *(47.31)**5*. 38.75
*Average:41.39*


-----------------
*2x2x2 Blindfolded:*
*1* DNF
*2 **1:21.59*
*3* DNF
PB.

-----------------
*3x3x3 Blindfolded:
**1 *DNF
*2* *5:13.98*
*3* DNF
Kill ME!!!sososososos BAD!!!

-----------------
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded:*
*2/2 18:57.06*
PB!

-----------------
*magic:*
*1*. 1.08
*2*. 1.08
*3*. *(0.93)*
*4*. *(1.78)*
*5*. 1.11
*Average: 1.09* Amazing!Hot hands!
0.93 is PB!

-----------------
*3x3x3 Match the scramble：*
*1*. 2:13.22
*2*. *(2:23.25)*
*3*. 1:54.44
*4*. 1:53.46
*5*. *(1:38.77)*-----PB,Maybe!
*Average：2：00.37*


-----------------
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*:
*1:49.52*
PB!

-----------------
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:*
*4:50.53*
My 5x5x5 is so poor & I'm a beginner.
PB!

-----------------
*MegaMinx：*（Slowest Solve）
*1*. *(2:43.15)*
*2*. 2:56.38
*3*. 2:57.02
*4*. 2:49.03
*5*. *(DNF)*
*Average：2：54.14*
Stop solve Mega is long time.just practice!

-----------------
*PyraMinx：*
*1*. 12.90
*2*. 14.21
*3*. *(18.96)*
*4*. 11.00
*5*. *(8.33)*
*Average：12.70*
stop solve Pyramix long time.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 19, 2009)

2x2: 6.25, 4.10, 6.51, 5.77, 6.39 = 6.14

3x3: 13.29, 18.31, (21.07), (12.12), 16.58 = 16.06
_that's not what I call consistant_

Pyraminx: 10.67, (14.74), (9.94), 9.99, 10.65 = 10.44

5x5: 2:35.52, 2:24.08, (2:22.63), (2:40.03), 2:30.88 = 2:30.16
:fp :fp :fp

Onehanded: (39.52), (35.88), 38.03, 38.62, 38.67 = 38.44

2x2 BLD: DNF, DNF, 12.43 = 12.43
_YES!!! Open the spoiler after solving:


Spoiler



I did First face with seeing the OLL skip, then Permutation, and I even ended up with a +2


_
4x4: 1:13.07, (1:14.53), 1:05.08, 1:11.98, (1:03.64) = 1:10.04


----------



## Shortey (Nov 19, 2009)

2x2: 3.63, (3.00), (7.14), 4.53, 4.32 = *4.16*
3x3: 15.51, (25.80), 15.90, (11.37), 16.30 = *15.90*
4x4: (1:14.67), 1:15.06, (1:30.15), 1:17.36, 1:19.30 = *1:17.24*
2x2+3x3+4x4: *1:41.85*
3x3OH: 22.85, (40.35), 35.81, 27.88, (20.81) = *28.85* - 22 was non-lucky, 20 was PLL skip.
3x3 Match the Scramble: 2:37.74, (2:15.48), 2:24.27, 2:31.94, (2:45.13) = *2:31.32*
Sq-1:
Fewest Moves: *40 moves*



Spoiler



Scramble: D2 L2 U' B2 D' R2 F2 U R2 D' F L' B U R' U' L2 B2 D L' U2 
Solution: | D' L' F' L D' R' U2 F' | U R D | U B' U' B D B D' B U B U' | x' y2 R' U2 x R U' R' U B2 U' R U x | U y' M2 U M U2 M' U M2 |

2x2x2: D' L' F' L D' R' U2 F' (8)
Extentsions: U R D (3)
F2L: U B' U' B D B D' B U B U' (11)
COLL: x' y2 R' U2 x R U' R' U B2 U' R U x (10)
PLL: U' y' M2 U M U2 M' U M2 (8)

I'm very happy with my result!


----------



## Yichen (Nov 19, 2009)

Yichen……
2x2x2: 5.65
(3.81), 5.94, (6.94), 6.70, 4.30

3x3x3: 19.03
18.97, 19.50, (20.60), (17.58), 18.63

4x4x4: 1:34.08 
*This is my PB!!!!!!*
(1:40.85), 1:34.30, (1:27.36), 1:30.98, 1:36.95

3x3x3 One Handed: 42.60
(45.66), (36.88), 39.43, 43.01, 45.35

2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 2:04.67 
*This is my PB!!!!!!*

PyraMinx: 20.75
21.39, (20.00), (22.80), 20.18, 20.69


----------



## Escher (Nov 19, 2009)

2x2: (1.99), 2.54, 3.22, (3.49), 2.40 = 2.72
yum EG


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 19, 2009)

Chris Hardwick
--------------
5x5x5_bld: DNF DNF 14:58.88
comment: my accuracy has not been very good lately. I haven't been practicing as much as I should, which is I think why :s Still trying for my first ever sub-10


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Nov 19, 2009)

How fast and close were the DNFs? That's important too!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 19, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> How fast and close were the DNFs? That's important too!



Chris doesn't think so. He points out that a DNF is a DNF in competition, and he doesn't want to think of it as anything else at home, since that's the way it works in competition.

As you can tell, I take a different perspective.  I totally understand and respect Chris's perspective, though. As I've said before, I just hope he doesn't think less of me because I like to report and keep track of those things.

I really wonder what Chris's fastest DNFs are sometimes.


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 19, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > How fast and close were the DNFs? That's important too!
> ...



Yes it is true that I try as much as possible not to track how close or how fast my DNFs are. I feel like I must come across somewhat arrogant by doing this, but it's actually at the advice of John Louis and Bernett Orlando. They both recommended to practice always in such a way as to match the conditions of competition as closely as possible. Since DNFs are not analyzed in competition, I also do the same at home. I totally respect Mike and others for tracking this information for their own solves, but I choose not to do it for my own.

Maarten, to answer your question a bit though my DNFs this week were both extremely close, but not particularly fast for me. I did analyze them afterward to figure out what went wrong, so Mike your good habits are rubbing off onto me 

Chris


----------



## salshort (Nov 19, 2009)

*2x2x2*: 20.41 (10.54) 21.32 17.24 (22.35) = *19.66*

*3x3x3*: 25.37 (22.27) (31.86) 30.39 29.06 = *28.27*

*4x4x4*: 2:41.68 2:28.65 2:43.93 (3:00.65) (2:06.67) = *2:38.09*

*5x5x5*: 4:02.91 3:56.62 (4:13.66) (3:22.75) 3:42.93 = *3:54.15*
awesome, double pb for 5x5x5!

*7x7x7*: (16:45.09) 15:36.82 15:22.54 (14:22.75) 15:57.40 = *15:38.92*
wow never doing a full av of this again!

*Magic*: 3.88 (1.65) 2.46 3.72 (3.97) = *3.35 *
owch, plus two's everywhere except for mid 2, prolly worst av i have had in a while.

*Pyraminx*: 14.97 14.27 (16.67) 14.72 (12.43) = *14.65*

*3x3x3 OH*: 1:05.25 (59.14) 1:04.60 (1:06.96) 1:02.76 = *1:04.20*

*2x2x2-4x4x4 Relay*: *2:54.08*

*2x2x2-5x5x5 Relay*: *6:58.94*


----------



## Edmund (Nov 19, 2009)

Escher said:


> 2x2: (1.99), 2.54, 3.22, (3.49), 2.40 = 2.72
> yum EG



damn...
Do you only use 1 and cll?


----------



## TMOY (Nov 19, 2009)

FMC: 33 moves
x' B' D' L2 d' L D2 *L'* (7): corners + 3 edges
*L* F E F' L' (6): 4th edge
U2 B' M B (5): 2 more edges
U' D L' E L' E' L' E2 L' (12): 2 more edges + orientation of middle layer
y L2 E L2 D (5): permutation of middle layer
Total: 35 - 2 moves canceling = 33 HTM


----------



## Escher (Nov 19, 2009)

Edmund said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > 2x2: (1.99), 2.54, 3.22, (3.49), 2.40 = 2.72
> ...



Yes, but yesterday Justin taught me how to do EG2 
I don't know all of EG1 very well; I'm comfortable with 4/7 sets and I still need to practice sune/anti-sune and L... yet the comp is on Saturday :S


----------



## Edmund (Nov 19, 2009)

Escher said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > Escher said:
> ...



I don't use EG but even when I first learned CLL sune/anti and l have always blown. Do you know ss?


----------



## Escher (Nov 19, 2009)

Edmund said:


> I don't use EG but even when I first learned CLL sune/anti and l have always blown. Do you know ss?



I know the SS cases that preserve seperation (so actually a subset of SOAP!), but I haven't bothered with any others just yet. You?


----------



## Edmund (Nov 19, 2009)

Escher said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > I don't use EG but even when I first learned CLL sune/anti and l have always blown. Do you know ss?
> ...



I'm def learning ss. I have to have some chance at keeping up with the eg crowd, and full eg sounds ridiculous. I started learning some a while back and i recently picked up again but i suck at recognizing.


----------



## James Ludlow (Nov 19, 2009)

_jamesdeanludlow_

_2x2 BLD_ - DNF DNF DNF = *DNF* The two bottles of wine I just consumed has nothing to do with this lack lustre performance.

I will use my times at Bristol for Magics this week. I really want a sub 3 single on Master. I've had a few over the last couple of daves, so fingers crossed.

_Master Magic_ - 3.21 3.47 3.93 4.94 4.28 *3.89avg*
_Magic_ - 1.59 1.68 1.53 1.56 1.65 *1.60avg* This was a real surprise.
_3x3_ - 27.66 23.58 27.03 27.46 28.83 *27.38avg*
_4x4_ - 1.25.15 1.44.00 OP 1.47.77 OP 1.34.18 1.29.36 *1.35.85avg* 1st ever counting sub1.30
_5x5_ - 2.34.97 2.33.11 2.47.25 2.42.34 2.48.15 *2.41.52* OOOOHHH!!!! Huge PB avg. I'm so much better in the comfort of my own home.
_2-4 Relay_ - *2.09.19*
_2-5 Relay_ - *5.42.19* Pop, nay, explosion on 3x3


----------



## blizzardmb (Nov 20, 2009)

*2x2*: *8.94* 9.81, 8.60, (7.94), (9.98), 8.40

*3x3*: *28.35* 28.36, (29.41), 29.15, (27.11), 27.54

*4x4*: *2:13.04* 2:05.37, 2:17.17, (1:58.89), (2:29.91), 2:16.57

*3x3 match the scramble*: *2:49.10*

*2x2+3x3+4x4 relay*: *2:59.43*

*2x2 bld*: *34.52* (1:36.24), 1:08.64, (34.52)

*square-1*: *58.71* 53.78, 54.34, (47.97), (1:08.63), 1:08.01
just fell apart on last 2 solves


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 20, 2009)

Edmund said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > Edmund said:
> ...



Using only one method is for losers.

3FMC: 28 moves 

scramble: D2 L2 U' B2 D' R2 F2 U R2 D' F L' B U R' U' L2 B2 D L' U2 
premove L' 

solution: B L F' R2 L B' R B2 L F' U R' D2 F U' F' D2 F U R U2 F' U' F2 R' F' R L'

2x2x3: B L F' R2 L B' R B2 L

3xcross: F' U R' F. R

leave 3 corners: U2 F' U' F2 R' F' R

undo premove: L'

.= F' D2 F U' F' D2 F U which cancels 2 moves.

Didn't spend much time on this one either. Blocks were pretty easy to find, and the finish just sort of fell together. A little disappointing that only 2 moves canceled, but it is still sub-30 I guess.


----------



## Faz (Nov 20, 2009)

2x2: 2.70, 2.57, 4.06, 4.43, 3.08 = 3.28
stupid people that know EG are stupid
3x3: 8.50, 9.35, 12.46, 10.20, 13.22 = 10.67
lol


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 20, 2009)

I reserved a spot because I do not know how to read stickies. hurrrr durrrrrr.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Nov 20, 2009)

*2x2:* 12.78, 9.12, (13.35), (8.14), 9.39 = *10.43*
Kewl.

*3x3:* 33.50, 30.45, 27.45, (33.70), (25.62) = *30.46*
Getting there.

*2x2 BLD:* 1:51.48, DNS, DNS = *1:51.48*

*3x3 OH:* 1:15.53, 1:23.11, 1:23.98, 1:03.95, 1:08.65 = *1:15.76*
Bleh.

*3x3 Fewest Moves: 48*
Very pleased.

R D’ B2 D F’ R’ D2 R L2 F L’ U2 L’ D’ L’ D L2 F D’ L2 D F’ U’ F2 U F U’ F’ U l’ U’ F’ U F R B’ U2 B U2 B’ R B U B’ U’ B’ R’ B2

R D’ B2 D F’ R’ D2 R : 2x2x2 
L2 F L’ U2 : 2x2x3
L’ D’ L’ D L2 F D’ L2 D : F2l minus one slot
F’ U’ F2 U F U’ F’ U : F2L
l’ U’ F’ U F R : OLL
B’ U2 B U2 B’ R B U B’ U’ B’ R’ B2 : PLL


----------



## Kian (Nov 20, 2009)

2x2- 3.96, 5.74, 6.02, 7.68, 5.22 Average- 5.66
3x3- 15.92, 19.49, 15.41, 18.96, 17.38 Average- 17.42


----------



## zaub3rfr4g (Nov 20, 2009)

*2x2*
avg *6.62*
6.92, 6.50, 6.45, (5.34), (10.59)

*3x3*
avg *16.15*
14.20, 18.45, (13.20), 15.80, (20.73)

*4x4*
avg *1:29.31*
1:32.36, 1:27.84, 1:27.73, (1:12.56), (1:33.30)

*3x3 FM*
cross: R U' L2 B R' (5)
F2L#1: x2 R U2 R' y R U' R'
F2L#2: U2 y R U R' L U L'
F2L#3: y U2 R U' R' L' U L
F2L#4: U2 R U R' U2 R U' R' (28)
OLL: Rw' R2 y R U R' U' y' R' U M' (10)
PLL: y2 x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R (9)
total moves: *52*

*2x2+3x3+4x4*
*1:48.03*


----------



## ManasijV (Nov 20, 2009)

3x3:
12.66, 13.76, 15.42, 12.29, 13.26
Average:13.23

All my f2l practise is doing good. All non lucky.

3x3 BLD
2:20.31, 1:38.50, DNS
First was my first solve in more than a week. Second one could have been very fast I think I had 30 sec memo but my hands are really cold so slow execution.

3x3 OH
24.46, 33.97, 25.68, 28.90, 30.11
bad


----------



## Edward (Nov 20, 2009)

*3x3*
5: (00:19.43)
4: 00:21.47
3: 00:23.88
2: 00:23.25
1: (00:24.20)
Average: 00:22.45 (Is this my pb? I think it is.)

*3x3 One Handed*
5: (00:48.77)
4: 00:53.72
3: 00:58.67
2: (01:36.97)
1: 00:52.29


----------



## AdvanceFIN (Nov 20, 2009)

2x2 - (5.47), 7.68, (7.81), 6.59, 6.16 = 6.81
Comment: Pretty good with fridrich only

3x3 - 16.72, 16.11, (14.30), (17.28), 16.96 = 16.60
Comment: Good average.

5x5 - 3:10.53, 3:12.46, (3:22.33), 3:16.81, (3:06.00) = 3:13.27
Comment: Just can't get sub 3.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Nov 20, 2009)

Megaminx: 1:17.44, 1:10.90, 1:11.30, 1:21.90, 1:11.40 = 1:13.38 - Bah! Not satisfied at all!


----------



## blah (Nov 20, 2009)

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: Epic fail.

I found a 5-mover for completing (almost) first *two* blocks for Roux, and then I DNFed it.

Inverse scramble: U2 L D' B2 L2 U R U' B' L F' D R2 U' F2 R2 D B2 U L2 D2

L U' L D2 L completes first two blocks minus one edge.


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 21, 2009)

3x3x3:
(30.26), 34.41, (36.04), 32.01, 31.60
Avg= 32.67 seconds

3x3x3 one-handed:
(1:12.69), 1:37.77, (DNF), 1:44.54, (DNF)
Avg=DNF

Comments:
3x3x3:
That's a bit of an improvement.

3x3x3 OH:
First solve was good,
Second solve the last layer locked up bad. 
On the third solve I had that stupid PLL that swaps 2 adjacent corners (OH amnesia).
fouth solve OH amnesia, but I recovered.
fith solve I had the same problem as the third solve.
Overall, excellent avg...
[sarcasm]


----------



## ero'2x (Nov 21, 2009)

3x3x3
5:	00:24.48	
4:	(00:28.18)
3:	00:23.62	
2:	00:26.41	
1:	(00:21.01)
avg=24.77

5x5x5
5:	03:35.74	
4:	(03:57.76)	
3:	03:06.41	
2:	03:08.44	
1:	(03:03.61)	
avg=3:16.86

megaminx
5:	03:13.00	
4:	02:57.76	
3:	(03:34.52)	
2:	(02:32.25)	
1:	03:23.98
avg=3:11.58


----------



## Evan Liu (Nov 21, 2009)

First Weekly Competition for me:

*2x2*: 9.53 (6.38) (10.64) 8.64 7.00 => 8.39

*3x3*: (26.03) 23.81 (22.53) 23.55 24.98 => 24.11

*3x3 OH*: 51.48 47.48 48.67 (58.39) (46.86) => 49.21

*Magic*: 1.59 (1.52) 1.78 1.58 (DNF) => 1.65


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 21, 2009)

blah said:


> *3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: Epic fail.
> 
> I found a 5-mover for completing (almost) first *two* blocks for Roux, and then I DNFed it.
> 
> ...




I wish I hadn't seen this


----------



## Edmund (Nov 21, 2009)

3x3
15.82
15.55, (21.55 lol im a nub.), (15.44), 15.61, 16.31


----------



## Micael (Nov 21, 2009)

Micael Boulet:

2x2x2 BLD: DNF, 2:02.38, 2:01.86 = 2:01.86
3x3x3 BLD: DNF, 2:55.42, 1:52.78 = 1:52.78
4x4x4 BLD: 16:29 [8:01], DNF, DNF = 16:29
3x3x3 multiBLD: 8/10 = 6 in 52:50 [35:00]

On the third 4x4x4 BLD, I totally mess on the first alg. The cube just slide in undesirable way and I loose control for like 1-2 moves. I did a guess to recover and finished the cube, but it was fully scrambled. It was not cool.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 21, 2009)

*2x2x2: 9.66*
(9.04), 9.15, (11.07), 10.66, 9.17
Comment: I'm happy with this, pretty sure it is a personal best, but I don't really focus on 2x2x2 that much.

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves: 53*
Comment: Meh, it was okay.


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 21, 2009)

Chris Hardwick
--------------
fewest moves: 36
solution: D' L' D L D2 L' R' D L D' R B' L B L' B D2 B' D L2 D' L' D' F L2 B' L' B D' F2 L' R D' B D L2

explanation:
do inverse scramble
2x2x2: L2 D' B' D R'
start of extension to 2x2x3: L F2 D
setup some edge flipping: B' L B L2
finish 2x2x3: F'
F2L minus 1 slot: D L D L2
ZBF2L: D' B D2 B' L B' L' B
ZBLL: R' D L' D' R L D2 L' D' L
AUF: D

I do have to admit that this was lucky. I try to always use an insertion strategy, but I always try many different F2L style endings as well in case I get a skip with COLL. Well, this time I recognized a ZBF2L, and by pure chance it led to a ZBLL alg that I still remember. This solve beat my backup solve, which was more of a linear style solve, so I'm using this one 

Chris


----------



## Lumej (Nov 21, 2009)

Lumej

*2x2x2:* 9.04, 13.34, (20.65), 19.57, (7.27) = 13.99
*3x3x3:* (21.10), (32.06), 23.86, 28.18, 26.46 = 26.17
_So inconsistent!_
*4x4x4:* (1:57.98), 2:05.00, 2:11.09, (2:41.78), 2:40.60 = 2:18.90
_Started good but then I messed up edge pairing and made a centre mistake on the last solve..._
*5x5x5:* (3:26.55), 4:28.80, (4:39.55), 3:59.82, 4:04.79 = 4:11.14
_First solve is a PB =)_
*7x7x7: *(11:00.00), (13:42.17), 12:48.72, 13:19.53, 13:27.05 = 13:11.77
_The first time is funny..._
*3x3x3oh:* (1:02.94), 1:05.91, 1:04.81, 1:53.51, (2:10.73) = 1:21.41
_Such a good and consistent beginning, then I started screwing up the PLLs..._
*2-3-4: *2:50.95
*2-3-4-5:* 7:10.34
*Magic:* (2.66), 2.44, 2.19, 2.34, (1.89), 2.12 = 2.21


----------



## PeterV (Nov 21, 2009)

2x2x2: 8.64, 6.83, 10.85, (12.39), (6.37) = *8.77 avg.*

3x3x3: (21.09), 31.36, 29.45, (38.76), 26.99 = *29.27 avg.*

4x4x4: (3:52.83), 2:37.75, 2:46.17, 2:23.60, (2:22.80) = *2:35.84 avg.*

2-4 Relay: *3:28.03*

2-5 Relay: *9:14.09*

Magic: (1.63), 1.60, 1.62, 1.57, (1.51) = *1.60 avg.*


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 22, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> Chris Hardwick
> --------------
> fewest moves: 36
> solution: D' L' D L D2 L' R' D L D' R B' L B L' B D2 B' D L2 D' L' D' F L2 B' L' B D' F2 L' R D' B D L2
> ...



Going off of your start Chris, use inverse scramble with premove D

L2 D' B' D R'

L F2 D F'

B' L' B2 D B'

B D L D' L', B' L2

D

Then swap the 9th and 10th moves and insert F' L B2 L' F L B2 L' after the F', resulting in a 25 move solution:

D' L2 B L D L' D2 B2 L2 B2 L' F' L B2 L' F2 B D' F2 L' R D' B D L2


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 22, 2009)

*Mats B*
*2x2:* 7.99 23.78 20.76 10.25 46.45 = *18.26* some variation 
*3x3:* 48.96 40.87 38.36 51.28 46.97 = *45.60* 
Mike's challenge beginning to tell. (We'll see if he does sub-20 or I do sub-40 first)
*4x4:* 3:20.62 3:24.33 2:59.85 3:37.29 3:06.48 = *3:17.14*
*5x5:* 7:27.08 8:23.50 8:43.96 9:14.80 8:14.17 = *8:27.21* 
*2-4Rel: 4:53.35	* 

*Blind*
*2x2BLD:* 46.27 51.55 32.66 = *32.66* 
*3x3BLD:* 1:48.42 2:05.50 dnf = *1:48.42* 
*4x4BLD:* dnf (10:57) dnf (10:56) 12:36 = *12:36* 
real safe on the last one
*5x5BLD:* dnf (23:23) 28:46 dnf (25:38) = *28:46*
Went safe on the second because I filmed it. Then tried full speed on the
third but forgot to rehearse middle edges and actually forgot them.
*Multi:** 5/7 = 3 * in 56:12
This time I really thought I got it, but no. 
The last cube (which I solved first) was messed up.
Then I simply forgot to do the parity alg on one other.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Nov 22, 2009)

Megaminx: 2:03.18, 1:27.66, 1:42.41, 1:40.96, 1:37.52 = 1:40-ish average
3x3: 16.06, 15.06, 14.96, 14.46, 14.96 = 14.99 average sub-15 yay


----------



## Micael (Nov 22, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> *Mats B*
> *3x3:* 48.96 40.87 38.36 51.28 46.97 = *45.60*
> 
> *3x3BLD:* 1:48.42 2:05.50 dnf = *1:48.42*



Your ratio 3x3 to 3x3BLD is very special! What about your execution time for 3x3 BLD (and which method)?

Cool video by the way


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 22, 2009)

FMC: 34 moves

BLF'L2D R'D'R2F'U FU'L')R'B' R2BR')UF' U'B'UFU' )R'BRFR' B'RF')B2

I didn't feel like doing insertions. There are 2 commutators placed at the end of the solve. Probably could be a few moves better.
There are many options to explore for this scramble.

3x3x3: 17.60
(22.28), 19.20, 16.58, 17.03, (16.58)
This is what I get for not touching a real cube in a long time. I completely forgot how to do fingertricks.

3x3x3 OH: 34.19
35.28, 35.25, (45.41), 32.05, (31.94)
Haven't practiced in a long time (Since Connecticut Open).

4x4x4:1:28.27
1:30.97, (1:41.97), (1:22.66), 1:29.30, 1:24.55


----------



## stefanobevacqua (Nov 22, 2009)

*2x2:* AVG: 6.85
TIMES: (4.65), 7.55, (8.41), 6.47, 6.53.

*3X3:* AVG: 13.33
TIMES: 13.18, 13.06, 13.75, (13.91), (12.83).

*4X4:* AVG: 1:16,84
TIMES: (1:07,81), 1:17,47, (1:20,38), 1:14,06, 1:19,00.

*5X5:* AVG: 2:37,49
TIMES: (2:30,09), 2:33,75, (2:44,18), 2:38,36, 2:40,36.

*2X2 3X3 4X4 RELAY:* 1:33,21.

*2X2 3X3 4X4 5X5 RELAY:* 4:22,36.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 22, 2009)

Micael said:


> Your ratio 3x3 to 3x3BLD is very special! What about your execution time for 3x3 BLD (and which method)?
> 
> Cool video by the way



Thanks  

Yes, I am probably the slowest turning speedsolver in the business.
(actually I have improved 5-7 seconds last month on 3x3 speedsolving )

On bigger cubes blind I have 50/50 in memo / exec time.
On the 3x3 it is more like 40 / 60 or even worse, a good solve is about
one minute for me. I use commutators all the way through (some short cuts 
on the 3x3), fixed buffer for corners and edges, no buffer for centres.


----------



## vlarsen (Nov 22, 2009)

Victor Larsen
*2x2:*
(92.78), (5.85), 21.01, 19.23, 11.07 = *17.10*
Haha, this is great! Guess who forgot how to do 2x2? I had a lucky solve on #2 and then just treated it like a 3x3 for the last three.

*3x3:*
28.75, (28.51), 36.65, 44.48, (73.67) = *36.63*
Hmm, I only ran into algs I forgot on the last two cubes. Also a pop on the very last. I pulled up my old spreadsheets and it turns out this is only 5 seconds behind my personal best average. Maybe if I learn the missing algs, I'll actually see a new PB??

*4x4:*
3:49.06, 2:13.82, 2:30.93, (4:24.23), (2:11.04) = *2:51.27*

*5x5:*
4:15.46, 4:11.43, 4:15.07, (4:31.29), (4:04.75) = *4:13.99*
Hurrah, a personal best average, and quite consistent too.

*3x3OH:*
1:25.50, 1:29.67, 1:47.15, (5:01.06), (1:17.06) = *1:35.10*

*3x3 match:*
4:07.51, 6:18.06, (3:01.45). 3:42.75, DNF(3:39.17) = *4:42.77*

*2-4 relay
3:39.68*

*2-5 relay
8:28.39*
A super long 5x5 solve didn't help at all.


----------



## wrbcube4 (Nov 22, 2009)

*222:* 2.56, 5.03, 4.44, 6.18, 5.91 = 5.13
Comments: Meh, Could've been better.

*333:* 18.46, 30.63, 21.65, 23.61, 16.44 = 21.24
Comments: 16.24, I was doing an X-Cross but I got a Double X-Cross. It was funny.

*444:* 1:48.27, 2:16.36, 1:48.68, 1:43.09, 1:36.48 = 1:46.68
Comments: Okay, I need a better 4x4.

*222BLD:* 1:39.34, DNF (1:04.96), DNF (59.55) = 1:39.34
Comments: "Doh!" - Homer Simpson

*333BLD:* DNF (n/a), DNF (3:46.72), DNF (n/a) = *DNF*
Comments: Epic Fail :fp


----------



## ardi4nto (Nov 23, 2009)

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves: 38*
Scramble: D2 L2 U' B2 D' R2 F2 U R2 D' F L' B U R' U' L2 B2 D L' U2

Solution: F2 U2 R' F' L F' L D2 L' D2 F' D2 F2 L F' D2 B R' B' L' B2 R B2 L D2 L D' L2 D L2 F2 R' U R' F L2 U L'

Got premoves from inverse scramble: F2 R' U R' F L2 U L'
Then build a block 2x2x3 by 4 moves F2 U2 R' F2, solving all pieces, except 2 corners and 2 edges by F L F' L D2 L' D2 F' D2 F * L D' L2 D L2 cancelling 1 move in the beginning, so far 18 turns is needed, then I insert 13 moves Y permutation at the star F L F' D2 B R' B' L' B2 R B2 L D2, again cancelling 1 move, 30 moves so far, undoing premoves F2 R' U R' F L2 U L' took 8 moves for a bad 38 moves solve, hard scramble!

Need 55 minutes just for this


----------



## Jude (Nov 23, 2009)

*SQ 1* : 37.86 (P), (26.95), 33.67, (45.70 (P)), 41.20 = *37.58* --> _Really good considering that all 5 cube shapes were horrible for my method.. (All 5 cube shapes were sup 10 seconds)_

2x2x2: (3.00), 3.02, 3.61, (4.52), 4.15 = *3.59* --> _Got it on camera. Video here_


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 23, 2009)

Mike Hughey

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *32 moves*

Scramble: D2 L2 U' B2 D' R2 F2 U R2 D' F L' B U R' U' L2 B2 D L' U2
Solution: F' B2 L' D2 L' U L' U F' U F U' L F2 D' B' D F D' B D L' F2 R2 B' R' B R' F2 U' F2 U2

Use premoves F' U' F2 U2 before the scramble, then:
2x2x2: F' B2 L' D2
2x cross: L' U L'
3rd pair: U F' U F
4th pair: U' L F' . L' F2
OLL: R2 B' R' B R' F'
insert at .: F' D' B' D F D' B D
F' F' become F2 before insertion; F' F' become F2 between OLL and premoves.

Comment: A pretty nice result, but it did seem like an easy scramble to me, with the fairly obvious 2x2x3 at the start.


----------



## KwS Pall (Nov 23, 2009)

_2x2_ : 
(1.97) (preety  CLLed, memorized whole solve in preinspection), 
3.56 (lol was that a face? ), 
4.88,
4.61, (yay GOD average )
4.43 (don't like the J perm with block on right hand)
Average: *4.20*
Hell yeah! better than usual average by 0.5s 


_2x2 BLD_ : 
DNF, 
DNF (close to EG ), 
13.38 (lol really easy)
Best: *13.38*


_3x3_
(14.97) (lol I have just said i have no talent in 3x3)
(17.50)
16.47
15.27
15.05 (LOL - PLL skip with bad F2L)
average: *15.60* (hehe nice I'm proud of myself!)


_3x3 OH_
27.76
27.07
(24.89) (being lucky gives PLL Y with OLL skip)
(28.52)
27.01
average: *27.28* (lol I can do faster at school, because I train OH now)


_4x4_
58.00
56.75
55.63
58.47
53.66 (PLL skip with oll parity)
average: 56.78 (lol nice with no training)


_5x5_
1:47.65 (1 warmup solve be4 solving)
(1:59.62)
1:45.64
(1:39.59) (Yes Wojto, I can! Shadet beware!)
1:45.35
average: *1:46.21* (Yup - start cubing with 5x5, look ahead like a 5 !)


_6x6_
3:20.36
3:19.73
3:20.17
2:58.05 (sub 3 with double parity - just extremely fast pairing)
3:49.37 (that's an example solve of newbie pairing)
average: *3:20.09* (nice one - fast enough for me.)


_7x7_
5:35.92 (no warm-up)
5:16.10
5:26.11
5:19.92
4:52.53 (PB)
average: *5:20.71* (NICE - i'm in process of restickering my v7 - only black side left)


_Pyraminx_
(9.72) (4vertex)
9.68 (again)
(6.90) (nice Car )
7.13 (nice 3vertex)
7.72 (another nice car, but long recognition of last corner)
average: *8.18*


_Square-1_
23.38 (lol loved the CO (EP on D - U perm ))
26.65
27.25
(20.16) (??? FAST SAHPE + EP (by 2 Jperms))
(35.64) (??? POPPED + single swap)
average: *25.65* (still nice)


_234_ - *1:26.80*

_2345_ - *3:27.56* (lol easy 2x2 want one on competition )

_3x3 MTS_ (fun idea )
1:54.28
(DNF) (lol messed up)
1:11.36 (lol loved the LL (CO + PLL U))
1:33.35 (yes found out good method )
(1:06.21) (haha want to get sub 1 at next week)
Average: *1:33.00* (calculate please, i did it on normal calculator)

still in progress: 4x4

actually I do not like <<PLL skip>> on 2x2, so i call them CLL


----------



## MichaelErskine (Nov 23, 2009)

Michael Erskine
*2x2x2:* 14.98, (10.23), 21.86, (38.19+), 14.08 = *16.97*
*3x3x3:* (51.35), 47.59, 39.77, 45.11, (32.75) = *44.16*
*4x4x4:* (3:30.00), (2:27.33), 2:54.09, 2:47.79, 3:29.81 = *3:03.90*
*5x5x5:* (4:37.46), 5:08.39, 5:34.26, 4:49.94, (6:09.70) = *5:10.86*
*6x6x6:* 9:06.34, 9:06.26, (9:42.85), 9:32.62, (8:52.93) = *9:15.07*
*7x7x7:* (12:55.36), 12:37.83, (12:04.21), 12:29.58, 12:13.72 = *12:27.04*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*: *3:29.94*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* *10:17.87*
*MegaMinx:* 4:48.36, 5:23.89, 5:10.06, (6:12.87), (4:33.09) = *5:07.44*
(solve 4 featured massive pop with lucky reassemble)
*PyraMinx:* 18.51, (26.07), (18.07), 23.03, 25.55 = *22.36*
*Clock:* 25.44, (23.84), (39.84), 30.71, 38.75 = *31.63*
*3x3x3 Blindfolded:* DNF (got lost after 5 edges), DNF (10 edges - last cycle was a single flipped edge and I was too impatient to see if I had got this far!), DNF (10/12 edges - two were flipped) = *DNF*
*3x3x3 One Handed:* (1:39.12), 1:27.80, 1:33.45, 1:34.07, (1:15.02) = *1:31.77*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:*
*Magic:* 2.79, 2.76, (2.20), (2.85), 2.36 = *2.64*


----------



## hawkmp4 (Nov 24, 2009)

*2x2:* 8.46 7.49 7.68 (10.38) (6.49) = *7.88*
*3x3:* 40.93 (41.96) 38.92 38.17 (34.86) = *39.34* (Second day using Petrus. Pretty good, I think.)
*Pyraminx:* 16.78 (28.38) (13.13) 17.40 15.41 = *16.53*
*Megaminx:* (2:19.52) 2:26.46 (DNF) 2:22.30 2:47.05 = *2:31.94* (Getting closer, but the switch to Meffert's is still screwing me up)


----------



## Stini (Nov 24, 2009)

*FMC: 22 HTM* 

F' B2 L' D2 L' U L' F2 U R U' R' F U' L' F R' F' L F2 R U'

Pre-move U2
2x2x2: F' B2 L' D2
2x2x3: L' U L'
1x2x2: F2 U R U' R'
F2L: F U' F2 U
OLL: U' F'. R' F R U cancels 3 moves
Now there's only three corners left, inserting F' L' F R' F' L F R at the dot cancels 5 moves!
Also fixing the pre-move cancels 1 move


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 24, 2009)

No 6x6x6 or 7x7x7 BLD this week; we're on vacation, so I don't have time for them. I still have one 5x5x5 BLD to do; I'll get it later today.

Mike Hughey
*2x2x2:* 4.46, 8.13, 15.18, 9.84, 11.06 = *9.68*
*3x3x3:* 22.61, 27.72, 26.61, 24.80, 26.91 = *26.11*
*4x4x4:* 1:37.88 [O], 1:44.65 [OP], 1:28.80, 1:31.50, 1:41.43 [P] = *1:36.94*
*5x5x5:* 2:35.34, 2:45.18, 2:28.97, 2:37.09, 2:49.80 = *2:39.20*
*6x6x6:* 5:03.17 [O], 5:27.29 [P], 5:35.00 [OP], 5:12.78, 5:11.72 = *5:17.26*
Comment: No BLD this week; maybe next week.
*7x7x7:* 7:09.04, 7:19.42, 7:00.64, 7:45.97, 8:14.88 = *7:24.81*
Comment: No BLD this week; maybe next week.
*2x2x2 BLD:* 48.69, 38.96, 25.28 = *25.28*
*3x3x3 BLD:* 1:49.11, 1:40.81, 1:22.44 = *1:22.44*
Comment: My second best time ever!
*4x4x4 BLD:* 9:54.10 [5:34], DNF [8:21.94, 4:46], DNF [9:44.60, 4:31] = *9:54.10*
Comment: Second one off by 3 wings because I decoded XF as FX; third one off by 3 centers because I decoded FR as RF. I think I have to work on those images!
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF [16:19.99, 8:56], 20:55.24 [12:47], 15:31.72 [7:46, 15:29.72 + 2 = 15:31.72] = *15:31.72*
Comment: First one was off by 3 + centers because I used the wrong person for the last buffer. On the second one, I spent several minutes looking for the last cycle of wings - I just couldn't find it! Hence the TERRIBLE memo time. The solve was pretty quick, though. The third one was pretty nice - quick to memorize, quick to solve - but I forgot to do an F2 at the end, so it was +2. It seems so silly and pathetic when you get a +2 on big cube BLD.
*3x3x3 MultiBLD:* *4/4 = 4 points, 21:50.19* [15:10]
Comment: There was a lot going on in the next room, and I had a hard time concentrating, which is why the memorization was so slow. But I got them all! No time for a real attempt this week.
*3x3x3 OH:* 45.33, 44.03, 46.59, 41.88, 54.55 = *45.32*
*3x3x3 WF:* 1:57.19, 2:14.97, 1:43.08, DNF, 1:51.65 = *2:01.27*
Comment: Disaster; I messed up an OLL on the second one and stopped the timer in mid-solve on the fourth one.
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 1:15.41, 1:33.33, DNF, 1:47.78, 1:20.65 = *1:33.92*
Comment: Two edges were flipped when I finished the third one.
*2-4 Relay:* *2:25.63* [P]
*2-5 Relay:* *4:59.31* [O]
*Magic:* 1.78, 2.21, 1.81, 3.72 [1.72 + 2], 1.97 = *2.00*
*Master Magic:* 4.02, 7.58, 4.41, 5.44, 4.96 = *4.94*
*Clock:* 19.09, 18.22, 24.05, 21.84, 20.11 = *20.35*
*MegaMinx:* 3:12.77, 3:04.33, 2:25.65, 2:42.34, 2:32.08 = *2:46.25*
*PyraMinx:* 12.59, 19.96, 12.38, 15.63, 9.38 = *13.53*
*Square-1:* 53.71 [P], 36.21, 47.15, 51.27 [P], 1:05.31 [P] = *50.71*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *32 moves*
Comment: See solution earlier in thread. Amazing solution, Stini!

And my wife learned a new puzzle this week.

Gloria Hughey
*PyraMinx:* 20.78, 24.06, 42.90, 29.53, 21.58 = *25.06*


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Nov 24, 2009)

3x3: (22.15) 26.15 27.87 (33.35) 30.26 == 27.52

It all went downhill after the first solve lol i guess i got nervous = P


----------



## Micael (Nov 24, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> 3x3x3 MultiBLD: 4/4 = 4 points, 21:50.19 [15:10]
> Comment: There was a lot going on in the next room, and I had a hard time concentrating, which is why the memorization was so slow. But I got them all! *No time for a real attempt this week.*


So I could win


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Nov 24, 2009)

2x2: 6.43, (4.46), (7.72), 5.22, 5.30 = 5.65
3x3: (14.08), 17.46, 14.13, (18.08), 16.43 = 16.01
4x4: 1:14.72, 1:19.63, 1:14.13, (1:24.05), (1:04.05) = 1:16.16
5x5: (2:17.46), 2:02.78, 2:07.46, 2:12.83, (1:59.91) = 2:07.69
2x2 BLD: 1:17.36, DNF, 41.47 = 41.47
3x3 multi bld: 1/3 12:09
3x3 OH: (33.91), 39.88, 34.05, 35.56, (40.09) = 36.50
magic: (1.28), (3.47), 1.43, 1.28, 1.33 = 1.35
master magic: (3.36), 4.25, 4.69, (4.75), 4.11 = 4.35
clock: (12.96), 15.66, (DNF), 14.65, 18.88 = 16.40
megaminx: (2:09.38), 2:21.47, 2:35.28, 2:14.61, (2:45.13) = 2:23.79
pyraminx: 8.63, 9.75, 11.50, (7.40), (16.19) = 9.96
3x3 fewest moves: 26

Scramble: D2 L2 U' B2 D' R2 F2 U R2 D' F L' B U R' U' L2 B2 D L' U2
Solution: D' L2 B L D L' D2 B2 L B F D' F2 L' R D' B2 L' B' R B L B' R' D L2

Use inverse scramble (U2 L D' B2 L2 U R U' B' L F' D R2 U' F2 R2 D B2 U L2 D2) with premove D.
2x2x2: L2 D' * B' D R' (5|5)
2x2x3: L F2 D F' (4|9)
(pseudo-)F2L: B' L' B2 D B' (5|14)
Solve edges: B D L D' L' B' L2 (4|18)
Insert R B L' B' R' B L B' (7|25) at * to solve 3 remaining corners. Adding premove gives 26.

15-move F2L was really nice, and 19-move skeleton is nothing to complain about (same length skeleton as Stini, just couldn't find a beautiful insertion to match his)

Awesome solution, Stini! The forward scramble definitely had some good options, nice job with it.


----------



## guusrs (Nov 25, 2009)

fmc: D' F' B2 L' D2 R' L2 F' L2 F L' F' L' F' D' L D F' R B' R B L2 B' R' B L2 U' (*28*)
explanation: 
Nice start for regular scramble: D' F' B2 L' D2 (5)
using these as pre-moves for inverse scramble D2 L B2 F D
continuing on onverse scramble:
All but 3 corners: U.R' F D' L' D F L F L F' L2 F L2 R (15)
pre-move correction D2 L B2 F D (20)
at dot insert L2 B' R B L2 B' R' B (28) 

Very well done Teemu! You are now a real expert to me! 
I missed that 22 moves by a nail!
I found that same 7 moves 2x2x3 and 5 move extra 1x2x2 block, but 'forgot' to solve edges then and ended up with another 28-moves
Gus


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 26, 2009)

I have a few results coming but as it is Thanksgiving I must be off!


----------



## HaraldS (Nov 26, 2009)

2x2x2=4,18

3.75, 4.49, 3.53, 4.85, 4.31 easy scrambles..


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 26, 2009)

When does the next weekly competition start? I thought it was on the wednesday to thursday night change.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 27, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> When does the next weekly competition start? I thought it was on the wednesday to thursday night change.



It does. But it's done manually, and sometimes Arnaud is busy. He'll probably have it out sometime in the next day or two - just be patient.

If he's late with it, remember you have 7 full days to finish it, even if that goes well beyond the wednesday to thursday night change.


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 27, 2009)

Ranzha V. Emodrach:

*3x3:* 29.24, 32.61, 30.00 (wow, spot on), 28.28, 27.77.
Average: 29.17.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 27, 2009)

Lumej said:


> Lumej
> 
> *Magic:* (2.66), 2.44, 2.19, 2.34, (1.89), 2.12 = 2.21



This is six times you have entered. I discard the last


----------



## KwS Pall (Nov 27, 2009)

what about the results? 
eager to see how I did on my 2nd start


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 27, 2009)

*Results week 47*

Now this competition is closed and the results final.
*2x2x2*(31)

 2.72 Escher
 3.28 fazrulz
 3.45 DavidWoner
 3.59 Jude
 4.16 Morten
 4.18 HaraldS
 4.20 KwS Pall
 5.43 Roy_HK
 5.65 Yichen
 5.65 Tim Reynolds
 5.66 Kian
 6.14 Yes, We Can!
 6.60 JunwenYao
 6.62 zaub3rfr4g
 6.81 AdvanceFIN
 6.85 stefanobevacqua
 7.01 mande
 7.79 randomtoad
 7.88 hawkmp4
 8.39 Evan Liu
 8.77 PeterV
 8.94 Musli4brekkies
 8.94 blizzardmb
 9.66 Cyrus C.
 9.68 Mike Hughey
 10.43 Inf3rn0
 13.98 Lumej
 16.97 msemtd
 17.10 vlarsen
 18.26 MatsBergsten
 19.66 salshort
*3x3x3 *(38)

 10.67 fazrulz
 13.23 ManasijV
 13.33 stefanobevacqua
 14.99 trying-to-speedcube...
 15.60 KwS Pall
 15.82 Edmund
 15.90 Morten
 16.01 Tim Reynolds
 16.06 Yes, We Can!
 16.15 zaub3rfr4g
 16.60 AdvanceFIN
 17.42 Kian
 17.60 fanwuq
 18.59 Rubiks560
 19.03 Yichen
 19.18 Edam
 19.52 mande
 20.02 JunwenYao
 22.87 Edward
 24.11 Evan Liu
 24.22 Musli4brekkies
 24.84 ero'2x
 26.11 Mike Hughey
 26.17 Lumej
 27.38 jamesdeanludlow
 28.09 Alex DiTuro
 28.27 salshort
 28.35 blizzardmb
 28.67 randomtoad
 29.17 Ranzha V. Emodrach
 29.27 PeterV
 30.47 Inf3rn0
 32.67 Zane_C
 34.31 aronpm
 36.63 vlarsen
 39.34 hawkmp4
 44.16 msemtd
 45.60 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(21)

 56.79 KwS Pall
 1:10.04 Yes, We Can!
 1:16.16 Tim Reynolds
 1:16.50 JunwenYao
 1:16.84 stefanobevacqua
 1:17.24 Morten
 1:28.27 fanwuq
 1:29.31 zaub3rfr4g
 1:34.08 Yichen
 1:35.27 Edam
 1:35.85 jamesdeanludlow
 1:36.94 Mike Hughey
 2:13.04 blizzardmb
 2:17.67 aronpm
 2:18.90 Lumej
 2:35.84 PeterV
 2:38.09 salshort
 2:39.03 randomtoad
 2:51.27 vlarsen
 3:03.90 msemtd
 3:17.14 MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(17)

 1:46.21 KwS Pall
 2:07.69 Tim Reynolds
 2:30.16 Yes, We Can!
 2:36.36 Edam
 2:37.49 stefanobevacqua
 2:39.20 Mike Hughey
 2:41.52 jamesdeanludlow
 3:04.48 JunwenYao
 3:07.79 Rubiks560
 3:13.27 AdvanceFIN
 3:16.86 ero'2x
 3:54.15 salshort
 4:11.14 Lumej
 4:13.99 vlarsen
 5:10.86 msemtd
 8:27.21 MatsBergsten
 DNF aronpm
*6x6x6*(3)

 3:20.09 KwS Pall
 5:17.26 Mike Hughey
 9:15.07 msemtd
*7x7x7*(5)

 5:20.71 KwS Pall
 7:24.81 Mike Hughey
12:27.04 msemtd
13:11.77 Lumej
15:38.92 salshort
*3x3 one handed*(20)

 27.28 KwS Pall
 28.23 ManasijV
 28.85 Morten
 34.19 fanwuq
 36.50 Tim Reynolds
 38.44 Yes, We Can!
 39.21 Rubiks560
 41.40 JunwenYao
 42.60 Yichen
 45.32 Mike Hughey
 46.45 randomtoad
 49.21 Evan Liu
 49.63 mande
 54.89 Edward
 1:04.20 salshort
 1:15.76 Inf3rn0
 1:21.41 Lumej
 1:31.77 msemtd
 1:34.11 vlarsen
 DNF Zane_C
*3x3 with feet*(1)

 2:01.27 Mike Hughey
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(11)

 12.43 Yes, We Can!
 13.38 KwS Pall
 25.28 Mike Hughey
 32.66 MatsBergsten
 34.52 blizzardmb
 41.47 Tim Reynolds
 1:39.34 wrbcube4
 1:51.48 Inf3rn0
 2:01.86 Micael
 DNF jamesdeanludlow
 DNF JunwenYao
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(9)

 1:22.44 Mike Hughey
 1:38.50 ManasijV
 1:48.42 MatsBergsten
 1:52.78 Micael
 2:29.33 mande
5:13.98 JunwenYao
 DNF msemtd
 DNF wrbcube4
 DNF Rubiks560
5:13.98 JunwenYao
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(3)

 9:54.10 Mike Hughey
12:36.00 MatsBergsten
16:29.00 Micael
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(3)

14:58.88 cmhardw
15:31.72 Mike Hughey
28:46.00 MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(5)

8/10 Micael
4/4 Mike Hughey
5/7 MatsBergsten
2/2 JunwenYao
1/3 Tim Reynolds
*3x3 Match the scramble*(6)

 1:33.00 KwS Pall
 1:33.92 Mike Hughey
 2:00.37 JunwenYao
 2:31.32 Morten
 4:42.77 vlarsen
 DNF blizzardmb
*2-3-4 Relay*(17)

 1:26.80 KwS Pall
 1:33.21 stefanobevacqua
 1:41.85 Morten
 1:48.03 zaub3rfr4g
 1:49.52 JunwenYao
 2:01.61 Edam
 2:04.67 Yichen
 2:09.19 jamesdeanludlow
 2:25.63 Mike Hughey
 2:50.95 Lumej
 2:53.11 aronpm
 2:54.08 salshort
 2:59.43 blizzardmb
 3:28.03 PeterV
 3:29.94 msemtd
 3:39.68 vlarsen
 4:53.35 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(10)

 3:27.56 KwS Pall
 4:22.36 stefanobevacqua
 4:50.53 JunwenYao
 4:59.31 Mike Hughey
 5:42.19 jamesdeanludlow
 6:58.94 salshort
 7:10.34 Lumej
 8:28.39 vlarsen
 9:14.09 PeterV
10:17.87 msemtd
*Magic*(13)

 1.07 Edam
 1.09 JunwenYao
 1.20 Roy_HK
 1.35 Tim Reynolds
 1.60 PeterV
 1.60 jamesdeanludlow
 1.65 Evan Liu
 1.71 aronpm
 1.75 Musli4brekkies
 2.00 Mike Hughey
 2.32 Lumej
 2.64 msemtd
 3.35 salshort
*Master Magic*(4)

 3.03 Roy_HK
 3.89 jamesdeanludlow
 4.35 Tim Reynolds
 4.94 Mike Hughey
*Clock*(5)

 8.09 DavidWoner
 16.40 Tim Reynolds
 20.35 Mike Hughey
 21.49 Rubiks560
 31.63 msemtd
*Pyraminx*(10)

 8.18 KwS Pall
 9.96 Tim Reynolds
 10.44 Yes, We Can!
 12.70 JunwenYao
 13.53 Mike Hughey
 14.65 salshort
 16.53 hawkmp4
 20.75 Yichen
 22.36 msemtd
 25.06 Gloria Hughey
*Megaminx*(9)

 1:13.38 SimonWestlund
 1:40.30 trying-to-speedcube...
 2:16.06 Rubiks560
 2:23.79 Tim Reynolds
 2:31.94 hawkmp4
 2:46.25 Mike Hughey
 2:54.14 JunwenYao
 3:11.58 ero'2x
 5:07.44 msemtd
*Square-1*(5)

 25.76 KwS Pall
 37.58 Jude
 50.71 Mike Hughey
 58.71 blizzardmb
 1:26.42 Musli4brekkies
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(13)

22 Stini
26 Tim Reynolds
28 guusrs
28 zaub3rfr4g
28 DavidWoner
32 Mike Hughey
33 TMOY
34 fanwuq
36 cmhardw
38 ardi4nto
40 Morten
48 Inf3rn0
53 Cyrus C.

*Contest results*

243 Mike Hughey
232 KwS Pall
199 Tim Reynolds
184 JunwenYao
143 Morten
142 Yes, We Can!
126 stefanobevacqua
107 zaub3rfr4g
103 Yichen
89 Edam
87 jamesdeanludlow
85 fanwuq
84 Lumej
81 Rubiks560
81 salshort
79 msemtd
77 MatsBergsten
76 ManasijV
73 fazrulz
66 blizzardmb
64 mande
63 AdvanceFIN
59 DavidWoner
57 Evan Liu
55 PeterV
53 Kian
51 randomtoad
50 trying-to-speedcube...
50 vlarsen
46 Inf3rn0
45 Micael
44 Musli4brekkies
43 Roy_HK
42 aronpm
38 ero'2x
38 Jude
36 Edmund
36 hawkmp4
34 Edward
33 Escher
28 HaraldS
27 cmhardw
23 Stini
21 Cyrus C.
21 guusrs
17 TMOY
16 Alex DiTuro
14 Zane_C
14 wrbcube4
14 ardi4nto
13 SimonWestlund
12 Ranzha V. Emodrach
3 Gloria Hughey


----------



## Edward (Nov 27, 2009)

Yess, 18th in 3x3, and 12th in 3x3 OH.


----------



## KwS Pall (Nov 27, 2009)

Wooooow - I did very well  - gonna do better at 5x5, 7x7 and MTS for sure.


----------



## Lumej (Nov 28, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> Lumej said:
> 
> 
> > Lumej
> ...



oups!  thanks!


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 28, 2009)

Clock: 7.86, 6.78, 8.56, 8.19, 8.22 = 8.09
2x2: 2.58, 3.15, 10.86, 4.08, 3.13 = 3.45


----------



## Edmund (Nov 28, 2009)

Man, I haven't done 2x2 in like a month YIKES! Stupid broken ones and lost one that was my best. I've got to practice and find that lost one.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 28, 2009)

3x3x3 14.86, 17.74, 17.06, 23.90, 20.98 avg 18.59
3x3x3 One Handed 38.67, 36.58, 42.37, 45.04, 32.72 avg 39.21 
Clock 14.53, 15.95, DNF(28.98), 26.24, 22.29 avg 21.49 
Megaminx 2:20.88, 2:04.13, 2:13.06, 2:14.24, 2:28.97 avg 2:16.06
3x3 blindfolded dnf dnf dnf avg dnf that was a horrible blind solving there were all sub 4! expect one. and there were all stupid dnfs. i was off by like 2 twisted corners  5x5 2:56.16, 2:55.82, 3:54.93, 3:31.39, 2:55.52 avg 3:07.79. fail avg


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 28, 2009)

Rubiks560 said:


> 3x3x3 14.86, 17.74, 17.06, 23.90, 20.98 avg 18.59
> 3x3x3 One Handed 38.67, 36.58, 42.37, 45.04, 32.72 avg 39.21
> Clock 14.53, 15.95, DNF(28.98), 26.24, 22.29 avg 21.49
> Megaminx 2:20.88, 2:04.13, 2:13.06, 2:14.24, 2:28.97 avg 2:16.06
> 3x3 blindfolded dnf dnf dnf avg dnf that was a horrible blind solving there were all sub 4! expect one. and there were all stupid dnfs. i was off by like 2 twisted corners  5x5 2:56.16, 2:55.82, 3:54.93, 3:31.39, 2:55.52 avg 3:07.79. fail avg



Is it really your intention to enter this post in this competition and not next weeks?
Just want to be sure before I include Davids and then yours tomorrow morning (Swedish time).


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 28, 2009)

I did not know. what day it starts and ends. cuz this is my first time doing this. but you can just throw it in next week if you want


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 28, 2009)

Rubiks560 said:


> I did not know. what day it starts and ends. cuz this is my first time doing this. but you can just throw it in next week if you want



No, you have to )) compete in both, because the scrambles are not the same. So if the scrambles you solved were from this (week 47:s) contest, all is ok. Welcome! 

The weekly competitions normally start and end at Thursdays, but sometimes they start a little late and sometimes they end even later , like this one.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 28, 2009)

Oh okay. i will just do it again. when the new scrambles come


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 29, 2009)

Rubiks560 said:


> Oh okay. i will just do it again. when the new scrambles come



The new scrambles for week 48 are up since Friday in the "next thread".


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 29, 2009)

4 TOP3 appearances?! 

LOL! I won 2x2BLD ^^ 

@Mats: My OH result is missing


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 29, 2009)

Yes said:


> @Mats: My OH result is missing



Sorry, fixed it now.

You are the first one to call this event Onehanded.
Try 3x3OH or OH or something like it. Or I might add "Onehanded" to the lists of event names


----------



## JunwenYao (Nov 29, 2009)

why i BLD is DNF?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 30, 2009)

JunwenYao said:


> why i BLD is DNF?



I really don't know, I think the post looks good. Unknown bug in my program.
I'll try to correct it, I fixed the result post and you have gotten 3 points more.
Sorry about the bug


----------



## JunwenYao (Dec 1, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> JunwenYao said:
> 
> 
> > why i BLD is DNF?
> ...




*thank your explanation*

understand.


----------

